# To my friends and fellow fiber nuts. I am sorry. I want to be a fiber family again.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I have been absent from KP for some time. Due to many things going on in my life. I guess the new site to. 
I started this group to bring us all together. I wanted to keep out the negative type posts and I am sorry there has been a few.
I will try and do better by all of you from now on and at least check in every day.
I can not do anything about Admin It is there site. So they can do as they please.
We are a group of fiber friends. We always up to now have had each others backs and had great posts.
We still do. So when someone comes in with a negative post I do not want anyone to be mad it is there opinion not everyone's. 
They should just not look at the posts by pass them.
I think we need to go back to the beginning and post like we used to. 
Let see all those wonderful projects we are doing. Post articles about new things going on. Etc. Look back at all those posts we used to do.
Come on ladies let's make it our group again.
Ask questions. Even if you do not spin weave or dye. When people check in
and just want to learn why not ask questions there are a lot of people here to answer your questions.
We are here to help. I think we all need to be fiber friends again. 
So let's hug and get back to a groups of fiber nuts.
I promise to be more involved again


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

😄👍


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Let me be the first of many to shake hands with you on that, you've got a deal! 

Hoping you will show us some of the things we've missed out on, while you've been away?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Good to see you back.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Gosh, I always thought you were here! So no worries! But I am glad to hear you are okay. I haven't noticed any negative stuff in this section and it's one of the few I check on regularly. I bought more fiber from your Etsy site to make more of the yarn I spun from a previous purchase-- haven't gotten to it quite yet but will soon.


----------



## slaxen (9 mo ago)

Well said. I agree!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very well said. Good to see you back on here.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Since our move last October from Kansas to Minnesota, I have done a spinning demonstration for residents of the building, knitted several pair of baby socks for people expecting either grand children or great grand children and am currently weaving scarves for the local VA hospital. It only takes about two days to weave a scarf, vs over a week or longer to knit one. I had gotten rid of all my cheaper acrylic yarn when we moved, and mentioned that I was going to have to buy some for this project and now, I have more than I can use this year. Several residents had some they didn’t know what to do with, so I was gifted it. A win for us and the veterans who will have new scarves to keep them warm this winter! Since I now live in an apartment, I doubt if I will be dyeing any more yarn or fiber.

so glad you are back!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Happy that you are back. 
I just spent the week at our County Fair and was happy that I had entries. The competition was stiff and mine were not spectacular, but I am pleased with my work.
Opinions always differ and that makes for discussion and learning - if you let it! We are lucky to have a knowledgeable and sharing group here.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Since our move last October from Kansas to Minnesota, I have done a spinning demonstration for residents of the building, knitted several pair of baby socks for people expecting either grand children or great grand children and am currently weaving scarves for the local VA hospital. It only takes about two days to weave a scarf, vs over a week or longer to knit one. I had gotten rid of all my cheaper acrylic yarn when we moved, and mentioned that I was going to have to buy some for this project and now, I have more than I can use this year. Several residents had some they didn’t know what to do with, so I was gifted it. A win for us and the veterans who will have new scarves to keep them warm this winter! Since I now live in an apartment, I doubt if I will be dyeing any more yarn or fiber.
> 
> so glad you are back!


Oh my you have been busy. I know about the weaving taking less time to do. I am a slow knitter so when I weave it does go faster. I made 4 kitchen towels for my kitchen and they are amazing in three days. As for dyeing you can still dye if you need to just in smaller amounts do you use the stove or a all day cooker. I use the all day cooker. I am glad you have had so much donated and I think you are great for donating to the veterans.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> Happy that you are back.
> I just spent the week at our County Fair and was happy that I had entries. The competition was stiff and mine were not spectacular, but I am pleased with my work.
> Opinions always differ and that makes for discussion and learning - if you let it! We are lucky to have a knowledgeable and sharing group here.


I agree and as for the fair I am glad you entered and had the experience in doing so. Yes I find the entries in our fair here amazing to. I am glad you are happy with what you entered. I think everyone who enters should come home with a blue just for entering if I was a judge I would make sure they did.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hello! 😉


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I agree and as for the fair I am glad you entered and had the experience in doing so. Yes I find the entries in our fair here amazing to. I am glad you are happy with what you entered. I think everyone who enters should come home with a blue just for entering if I was a judge I would make sure they did.


Well, thank you. I do not believe in blue ribbons for every entry. Our fair provides critiques for each entry so that we can improve. I believe this is far more important than participation awards.


----------

